# FU parametrierung



## Chris48 (30 September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich soll an einer Anlage einen FU für eine Exzenterschneckenpumpe (sehr schwerer Anlauf) parametrieren und komm da einfach nicht weiter...
wenn ich die Drehmonmentanhebung hochsetze fliegt mir immer der Überlastschutz des FU und wenn ich sie gering lasse, zieht der Motor eben einfach nicht richtig durch!

an welchen parametern kann noch geschraubt werden???

Motor ist ein SEW Getriebemotor, mit 15kw 400/690V
und FU is von Mitsubish FR F700 ebenfalls 15kW

Danke schonmal für antworten


----------



## Matze001 (30 September 2012)

Der Umrichter sollte immer Größer ausgelegt sein, als der Motor!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (30 September 2012)

Ich hab mich auch schon mit Schwer-Anlauf rumgeplagt.
Der FR-F ist ja eigentlich für HLK und Energiesparen in der Grundeinstellung ausgelegt.
Normalerweise ist da - wenn ich's noch richtig weiss -die F/U-Kennlinie aktiv.
Für Schweranlauf ist aber Vektorregelung besser geeignet.
Dann gibt es noch ein Parameter für die Überlastfähigkeit, dass kannst du auch noch hochsetzen.
Parameter 0 (Drehmomentanhebung) nur dezent hochnehmen.

Wenn du Pech hast, dann musst du aber wirklich den FU ersetzen. Ich hab vor 2 Jahren für Vakuumpumpen mit 7,5kW Umrichter mit 15kW benötigt, da diese Pumpen extrem schwer angelaufen ist.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (30 September 2012)

Also jetzt mal ganz oberflächlich:
Du hast einen HVAC Umrichter, und somit schon ab Werk verhältnismäßig geringer Überlastfähigkeit.
Der Umrichter ist dann zu allem Überdruss nicht überdimensioniert.

Du kannst mal noch mit dem P570 und den auf dieser Seite genannten Parametern spielen.

Ansonsten ist das ganz allgemein der völlig falsche Umrichter für deine Applikation, der A700 wäre schon mal per se erheblich besser geeignet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (30 September 2012)

@MSB
Der Umrichter ist nicht von Haus aus falsch. Die Überlastfähigkeit ist - wenn ich's richtig im Kopf hab - eigentlich bei allen Mitsubishi-Umrichtern gleich. Dem FR-F musst du halt das Sparen abgewöhnen, dann verhält er sich kaum anders als ein FR-A.

Dass der Umrichter unterdimensioniert ist, dürfte wohl die eigentliche Ursache sein.
Aber das passiert auch Profis 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (30 September 2012)

@Dieter
Der FR-F kann bei höchster Einstellung 150% für 3s, und 120% für 60s.
Der FR-A kann bei höchster Einstellung 220% für 3s, und 200% für 60s
Also wenn das kein Unterschied ist ...

Zum anderen kann der FR-F im Unterschied zum FR-A nur eine verhältnismäßig einfache Stromvektorregeleung,
und keine gerade in dem Fall erheblich bessere Sensorlose Vektorregelung.

Ein HVAC Umrichter ist per Konstruktion ausschließlich gedacht für Pumpen und Lüfter, welche bauartbedingt fast überhaupt kein Startmoment benötigen,
natürlich kann der auch in anderen Applikationen hervorragend seinen Dienst tun, aber für Schweranlauf sind die definitiv nicht gedacht, weil zu klein dimensioniert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## RealDrive (2 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Chris48,

die Facten wurden bereits vorgelegt und es schein so als sei für diesen Motor bei dieser Anwendung nicht der passende FU ausgewählt.
Kann natürlich passieren da viele FU hersteller die Leistung in diesem Fall eben 15 kW auch angeben.

Aber der Anwender muss den FU auf den Strom auslegen, den der Motor bei dieser Anwendung benötigt/ verlangt.

Beipiel: 
Versorgungsnetz: 400V/50Hz 
Motordaten: 400V; 50Hz; Motornennstrom z.B. 27,5A
Anwendung:  Exzenterschnekenpumpe - Typisches Losbrechmoment ca. 150%

FU-Strom: 27,5A x 1,5fache = 41,25 A
Also sollte der FU min. 41,25 A für min. 60sec zur verfügung stellen, sonst gibt es Probleme beim Anlaufen der Exzenterschnekenpumpe.

Viele Grüße
VLT_RealDrive


----------

